# I’m not racist but…



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="City"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="country-region"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="place"></o:smarttagtype> I'm not racist but&#8230;

<o> </o>

You always know when someone says that, something very racist and stupid is going to spew forth from them. However let me tell you what's going on at work. I dislike these people, but its not because they are immigrants but because their culture and ours just don't mix. :cursing:

<o> </o>

We have a situation where the company I work for has got rid of contractors (I.T developers) and is shipping Indian workers in on the cheap. They come here on a 6 month work permit and work legally and then get rotated.

<o> </o>

1) Ok so in have an issue with that&#8230; That's UK Jobs going, and Indians taking them. Why wont English people do the job? - Because the contract for the work has gone to an Indian company that only uses Indian workers. Yes i know thats my companys fault and not theirs, but i still disagee (even as a share holder).

<o> </o>

2) These guys don't wash / smell very bad. No! this is not a racist saying "stinky [email protected]" - I am not saying that. But it seems these guys (maybe due to religious beliefs) do not wear any B.O spray or wash. It smells appalling where they sit. Its frankly embarrassing. -I am not complaining about the smell of curry, although that is quite strong&#8230;

<o> </o>

3) Remembering this is an office environment, not a building site. If they use the toilet they do strange things. For example. They walk in, wash their hands, hack and cough, spit a huge lump of lung butter in the sink, take a **** and then walk out without washing their hands. So the sinks have "gob" in them and there is a distinct lack of hygiene, they seem to randomly "wash" in the sinks, but still stink. Even the cleaners are unhappy and have had to put signs up. They **** on the floor, don't flush the toilets and generally seem to have never used a crapper before.

<o> </o>

4) They spend no money. So we have a canteen in the building, run by local women, providing local jobs and revenue. It's often at capacity. These guys go down with their own food and take seats, thus paying customers cant get a seat. They also have no concept of privacy or space or manners. If I am sitting at a table for 4 they will just sit down (4 of them) and not say a word and push you out. -Yesterday I had to walk away before I chinned one of them.

<o> </o>

Ok, so here is the twist, my wife is an immigrant, (E.U > <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region>) so I don't think I am racist but after these people have invaded my office I am unhappy. Oh also we have a Asian Indian guy (from <st1:city w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Birmingham</st1lace></st1:city>) on my team and he hates them more than we do. His frustration is that people think he is one of them&#8230;.

<o> </o>

Should I be more tolerant ?

Has anyone else had these issues?

Are my concerns justified? :confused1:

<o>

</o>

<o>Experiences?

</o>

<o>

</o>

<o> </o>


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

and we're off!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds nasty (gobbing in the sink and not washing it down) smelly people are also annoying if it becomes a regular thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

you have no choice. Await the human rights posse to come and pic your post to bits! :-0


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i know stinky body odour is vile, eeeeew


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

The country is ****ed mate. My mum & sister (Pregnant at the time) went to get a taxi and the taxi driver said ''Sorry i don't take white people, only Indians'' and then drove off! My mum and sister reported it and nothing happened about it. But i bet anything if it was the other way round then every Paki in the U.K would make a huge scene about it and it would be racist and they would of been done & probably jailed and fined!

This country is just ****ed. Enog Powell was right!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I can see your point mate, sounds reasonable to me but not everyone will see it the same way! Tbh it wouldn't make any difference whether they're Asian or not bad personal hygiene and manners are not really exeptable in an office enviroment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I used to live in hounslow. they have asian only swimming sessions i went and asked when the whites only were on and was told thats racist. Racism i belive only works one way!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Burn them


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> I used to live in hounslow. they have asian only swimming sessions i went and asked when the whites only were on and was told thats racist. Racism i belive only works one way!!


No way!!! honestly??


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I can see your point mate, sounds reasonable to me but not everyone will see it the same way! Tbh it wouldn't make any difference whether they're Asian or not bad personal hygiene and manners are not really exeptable in an office enviroment.


X2

Bad personal hygiene and in particular B.O is a pet hate of mine. :cursing:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Gent said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:smarttagtype name="City" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="country-region" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="place" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype>I'm not racist but&#8230;
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> ...


Regarding the toilet issues.I use car auctions.Its not uncommon to visit a cubicle,to find toilet paper on the seat, and footprints on the paper.Apparently, its undesirable, to sit where someone else has, so they crouch on the seat.They dont flush, and leave tons of paper in the bowl, for others to clear up.Nice, thanks for that.


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

doe's your company not operate a hygiene and grooming policy most do now have a word with HR see if they will speak to them for you


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

i can completely understand what you're saying and i'm of indian descent, i met a few of them at uni a little while back, exchange students, of similar description yours. I too had to walk away after i nearly smacked one. One thought it would be a good idea to push in the dinner que and start talking s**t about me in hindi, not knowing that i understood what he was saying. When confronted they all started having brown pants moments. I didnt want to be associated with them in lectures.

steer well clear i say!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> The country is ****ed mate. My mum & sister (Pregnant at the time) went to get a taxi and the taxi driver said ''Sorry i don't take white people, only Indians'' and then drove off! My mum and sister reported it and nothing happened about it. But i bet anything if it was the other way round then every Paki in the U.K would make a huge scene about it and it would be racist and they would of been done & probably jailed and fined!
> 
> This country is just ****ed. Enog Powell was right!


Fvck me thats so so bad

I've heard of a pub in Lincoln that won't let English in, Portugese only

There all fruit/crop pickers if you was wondering why portugese ppl were living in Lincoln:laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well where I used to work a 50 odd year old muslim man who had just done a sh*t in the cubicle when there was no one else there, for some odd reason he walked out of the cublicle and was washing his hands but left his kegs around his trousers as I was walking in (possibly got sh*t on his hand) :lol: So he sprinted back to the cubicle and locked the door. He was sound though, was awkward talking to him after that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Yh well said, gets right on my nerves when something happens and then they suddenly turn to each other & start chatting in another language and it's so obvious they are saying **** about you. Like why not just ****ing say it to my face in English?


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

WRT said:


> Well where I used to work a 50 odd year old muslim man who had just done a sh*t in the cubicle when there was no one else there, for some odd reason he walked out of the cublicle and was washing his hands but left his kegs around his trousers as I was walking in (possibly got sh*t on his hand) :lol: He was sound though, was awkward talking to him after that!


 :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> I used to live in hounslow. they have asian only swimming sessions i went and asked when the whites only were on and was told thats racist. Racism i belive only works one way!!


Maybe they leave a rim:whistling:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

These types of threads always go downhill quickly.

I've just put the kettle on. This is going to be fun........


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Where's the "do right" brigade??? Bit late aren't they


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Kezz said:


> No way!!! honestly??


Oh yeah! My younger sisters school play was changed from snow white to snow drop as the 'white' was favouring white people!! And thats not a joke either!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Where's the "do right" brigade??? Bit late aren't they


 hahah most would be repulsed by it!!! or into scat n sh1t


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> Oh yeah! My younger sisters school play was changed from snow white to snow drop as the 'white' was favouring white people!! And thats not a joke either!!


Snow Drop and the Seven vertically challenged people??


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> Oh yeah! My younger sisters school play was changed from snow white to snow drop as the 'white' was favouring white people!! And thats not a joke either!!


FFS that sort of shìt gets right on my tìts!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> The country is ****ed mate. My mum & sister (Pregnant at the time) went to get a taxi and the taxi driver said ''Sorry i don't take white people, only Indians'' and then drove off! My mum and sister reported it and nothing happened about it. But i bet anything if it was the other way round then every Paki in the U.K would make a huge scene about it and it would be racist and they would of been done & probably jailed and fined!
> 
> This country is just ****ed. Enog Powell was right!





1russ100 said:


> I used to live in hounslow. they have asian only swimming sessions i went and asked when the whites only were on and was told thats racist. Racism i belive only works one way!!


What a fcuking joke!


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> The country is ****ed mate. My mum & sister (Pregnant at the time) went to get a taxi and the taxi driver said ''Sorry i don't take white people, only Indians'' and then drove off! My mum and sister reported it and nothing happened about it. But i bet anything if it was the other way round then every Paki in the U.K would make a huge scene about it and it would be racist and they would of been done & probably jailed and fined!
> 
> This country is just ****ed. Enog Powell was right!


thats mental!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Snow Drop and the Seven vertically challenged people??


Yeah, i could write a ton of things that are litterally unbeliveable but are worryingly true! :cursing:


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

My sister has been dating an English/Afghan guy for a number of years, He's born and bred English, a qualified doctor and drives a porsche, owns a nice house. My sis met him through work as she has a similar career, is a nice girl etc so from an outside point of view he has alot going for him.

My problem lies in the fact I find him very arrogant and not as respectful to my parents/family as i feel he needs to be, IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HIS SKIN OR CULTURE - I simply dont like the guy's attitude, but all the same he treats her very well.

His fault lies in the fact he has a large chip on his shoulder and jumps on the fact at ANY oppertunity that if someone doesnt like him, it MUST be a race related thing.

His point of view is that this cant be the case and I must be a racist and dont like him as he is "brown" so he says. This was also pointed out to me by another person close to him who is english also and grew up in Birmingham where i am told there is a large mix of cultures and nationalities, so i take his point as valid.

There are two sides to racism, and i dont believe the other half is highlighted very much, as lots of people play on it and it causes numerous social problems which are unnecessary in my opinion.

I also have some experiences myself from when i lived in london, however i wont go into them as people can sometimes percieve them in different contexts.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

i went to pic up my 2 year old cousin once from day nursery about 5 months ago, i got there a bit early and they were still singing a song called Bah Bah RAINBOW sheep. They had to change it from black sheep as a few parents had complained.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Im no racist, i hate everyone equally!!! Seriously though we have a garage near me thats run by people very similar, recently the knob that works there was shouting down his mobile in a language i can only assume was alien rather than asian and coughing and spluttering all over the show with no hand up or tissue and then proceded to do it in my face when i approached the counter, calmly i asked the chap if he didnt mind not covering me in his germs and mucus to which i got a blank stare in reply and another dose of said indian knobbies germs.

Now having already asked nicely if he would refrain from doing this i felt drastic action was required so i calmly took the contents of his ice lolly chest out and (by this time he had managed to remember his english repertoire and was approaching me) stuffed him head first into it and told him to not catch another cold when im about!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> These types of threads always go downhill quickly.
> 
> I've just put the kettle on. This is going to be fun........


Well none of this is racist IMO, hes jus talking about some people of a different race.. doesn't make a difference to me.. I couldnt stand being in an office with people that stink whether they be white black green blue..


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Funny thing was i left but got down the road and realised id not paid for my diesel so i returned and found him with freezer ice on his hair putting the lollies back, he was so polite it was a pleasure to use his establishment!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

All these examples of over the top political correctness and blatant racism against white people really gets on my tits.

I don't see why people make such a fuss of race, I don't give two fvcks what race/creed someone is, if I like them as a person I will be nice. If I don't like them I wont.. I don't care if they're a middle class white boy or a poor indian just moved to the UK.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Just for the record there were alot of asians who were equally bemused by the wonderfull hounslow council!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

manners dont cost a penny IMO so people should exercise this more often


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to "Brainwashed Britain"


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

andysutils said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to "Brainwashed Britain"


 un butt washed britain, lol


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> Just for the record there were alot of asians who were equally bemused by the wonderfull hounslow council!


Curious. That sort of thing, along with the nonsensical changing of things like bah-bah black sheep, blackboards and the like - I often wonder who is actually behind that sort of PC drivel. Is it people from those groups that might allegedly be offended or is it actually retarded white public sector mini hitlers and bored middle-class fur-coat-and-nae-knickers numpties that think they're somehow righting non-existent wrongs that most sane coloured folks probably don't give a toss about?

I applogise to the grammar police for that train wreck of a sentence but I'm too outraged to go back and wordsmith it properly. Indeed, I've not been this outraged since the last outrageous thing I got outraged about.


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

a little off topic but,

A mate is training to become a teacher, he has advised me that "Trail and Error" is no longer "trail and error" it is now "trail and improvement", PC gone mad i think!

yep teachers should no longer say "trail and error"


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

A51M said:


> a little off topic but,
> 
> A mate is training to become a teacher, he has advised me that "Trail and Error" is no longer "trail and error" it is now "trail and improvement", PC gone mad i think!
> 
> yep teachers should no longer say "trail and error"


It's got really bad if teachers can't even spell "*trial*".

Sorry, couldn't resist taking that cheap shot. You'll get plenty of chances for revenge with my [email protected] spelling and grammar.


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

lol i shall now concentrate on typing rather than rushing while watching the weakest link! lol


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

DEJ said:


> i went to pic up my 2 year old cousin once from day nursery about 5 months ago, i got there a bit early and they were still singing a song called Bah Bah RAINBOW sheep. They had to change it from black sheep as a few parents had complained.


That's just fcuking pathetic.

All these sad case political correctness pen pushing idiots are making racism worse IMO. How do you make laws to make it an offence to offend someone anyway?? :confused1:

Being offended is subjective, it has everything thing to do with you as an individual, or a group, a society, a community, your moral conditioning, your religious beliefs, what may offend me, may not offend you etc. etc...

Fcuking country is so busy trying to cater for every single persons feelings by making up all these idiotic PC bollox rules, it's a fcuking joke! The White guy usually gets shat on at the same time too because it doesn't matter if they're white does it??? They can't possibly get offended...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> The country is ****ed mate. My mum & sister (Pregnant at the time) went to get a taxi and the taxi driver said ''Sorry i don't take white people, only Indians'' and then drove off! My mum and sister reported it and nothing happened about it. But i bet anything if it was the other way round then every Paki in the U.K would make a huge scene about it and it would be racist and they would of been done & probably jailed and fined!
> 
> This country is just ****ed. Enog Powell was right!


omg THATS SO HARSH .. thats what i call racist .. :S sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Sylar said:


> The White guy usually gets shat on at the same time too because it doesn't matter if they're white does it??? They can't possibly get offended...


really? REALLY?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm Asian mate (if that isn't obvious from my avatar already..lol) and can completely sympathise with you...I don't find what you have said racist in the slightest but I think majority of people from overseas seem to lack common courtesy (and hygiene).

so let me get this straight, the song goes something like "bah bah rainbow sheep have you any wool?"


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

If you can't beat them, join them. Start by giving up toilet paper, just use your left hand.

lmao


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> If you can't beat them, join them. Start by giving up toilet paper, just use your left hand.
> 
> lmao


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

or just scrape your butt along the floor to leave a sh1t trail hahaha


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

So after i've taken a crap how the Fu** do I chop and onion one-handed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't get why Pakistani's make a big deal out of being called a Paki, it's short for Pakistani! Just like Turk is for the Turkish & The Polish get called Pol's etc

Mind you i would pretty offended if i was German and someone called me a germ Lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> really? REALLY?


He was being ironic.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

There's a big racist hoo-haa going on at my uni at the moment, I'm not going to name it because it's getting quite serious.. but our newly elected Muslim student president decided it would be a good idea to publish the names and addresses of local BNP supporters on the union website. He's banned local police officers from the building his office is situated in on campus and has restricted police presence on campus in general. Why? Because 'ethnic minority' students feel threatened by police. The blokes a known racist, and has been rumoured to have terrorist links although that is probably just hearsay. Point being, the SU will not touch the c*nt because of the colour of his skin even though he's dragging the uni's name through the sh*t and making us look ridiculous. He's using his position to boost his own personal beliefs as opposed to doing the job he was elected to do.. make student life better for us. Not sure how the BNP or the war ties in with my curriculum if I'm honest.. There has never been a racial divide like there is now and it's just getting worse. Absolute **** take.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> I don't get why Pakistani's make a big deal out of being called a Paki, it's short for Pakistani! Just like Turk is for the Turkish & The Polish get called Pol's etc


Prob coz the skin 'eds would chant it? That and it was said as a derogatory term. But you are right, I believe they call themselves that name.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Heineken said:


> There's a big racist hoo-haa going on at my uni at the moment, I'm not going to name it because it's getting quite serious.. but our newly elected Muslim student president decided it would be a good idea to publish the names and addresses of local BNP supporters on the union website. He's banned local police officers from the building his office is situated in on campus and has restricted police presence on campus in general. Why? Because 'ethnic minority' students feel threatened by police. The blokes a known racist, and has been rumoured to have terrorist links although that is probably just hearsay. Point being, the SU will not touch the c*nt because of the colour of his skin even though he's dragging the uni's name through the sh*t and making us look ridiculous. He's using his position to boost his own personal beliefs as opposed to doing the job he was elected to do.. make student life better for us. Not sure how the BNP or the war ties in with my curriculum if I'm honest.. There has never been a racial divide like there is now and it's just getting worse. Absolute **** take.


 published their addresses!!! i dont fancy his chances much, it wont be long before he gets his head smashd in


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> He's banned local police officers from the building his office is situated in on campus and has restricted police presence on campus in general. Why? Because 'ethnic minority' students feel threatened by police. The blokes a known racist, and has been rumoured to have terrorist links although that is probably just hearsay. Point being, the SU will not touch the c*nt because of the colour of his skin even though he's dragging the uni's name through the sh*t


How did this turd get elected?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I live in an area densely populated by.. 'ethnic minorities.'


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Kezz said:


> published their addresses!!! i dont fancy his chances much, it wont be long before he gets his head smashd in


Give his name to the anti-terrorist squad.im not big on grassing, but i can make exceptions.Tell them, what you know.Hell change his tune when he gets a visit.

On second thoughts, just pick a fight with him.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I live in an area densely populated by.. 'ethnic minorities.'


I find that a funny term.

A group of asians living in the UK = Ethnic Minority? Yeh - Thats a given.

A group of white people living in India = Ethnic Minority? - Are they f*ck.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Curious. That sort of thing, along with the nonsensical changing of things like bah-bah black sheep, blackboards and the like - I often wonder who is actually behind that sort of PC drivel. Is it people from those groups that might allegedly be offended or is it actually retarded white public sector mini hitlers and bored middle-class fur-coat-and-nae-knickers numpties that think they're somehow righting non-existent wrongs that most sane coloured folks probably don't give a toss about?
> 
> I applogise to the grammar police for that train wreck of a sentence but I'm too outraged to go back and wordsmith it properly. Indeed, I've not been this outraged since the last outrageous thing I got outraged about.


It's definitely the retarded bleeding heart liberal fcukwits......

Now, speaking as a bored, working class, white public sector jobsworth scumbag, I can confirm that I, and pretty much everyone i work with are totally un-PC 

I can't wait to get back to the office on Friday and see what other corporate pink and fluffy bullsh1t the powers that be have come up with this time.... :cursing:


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Fvck me thats so so bad
> 
> I've heard of a pub in Lincoln that won't let English in, Portugese only
> 
> There all fruit/crop pickers if you was wondering why portugese ppl were living in Lincoln:laugh:


 The pub was not in Lincoln but Boston (Lincolnshire) and as far as I know they had all thier windows smashed and the place vandalised a few times so decided to allow everyone in .


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I wont name the guy but you would all know him, he's a huge bodybuilder and is black. He is a great laugh, he's helpful, polite, funny, generally a top bloke, everytime I see him we chat for ages about all sorts of things.

When you mention race he really starts to rant, he hates Asians because of their religion, attitude and lack of hygeine (according to him - he lives in an area with a high Asian population). He doesn't like Africans, according to him they are lazy spongers. He doesn't like the French because of attitude and the smell of onions/garlic. I could go on.

This guy actually is contemplating voting BNP next time after there was a rally in his town with the banners "Black and White Unite, Protect Our National Values", he says all true Britains stand to lose the rights and beliefs Britain was built on due to the increase in Islam in the UK.

I wonder how he would be pigeon holed?

He has a point in a way, for any race/culture to maintain its numbers couples need to produce 2.11 chidren per marriage/relationship. European indiginous people are producing at 1.3 children per couple. Canada is at 1.6. America 2.11 but thats mainly down to the Hispanic population elevating the numbers because the whites are producing at 1.6.

Islamic families in france are reproducing at 8 per couple! By 2025 one third of all European children will be Muslim. The German government have acknowledged Germany could be an Islamic country by 2050.

Have a look at this link, 



.

If this is correct we will all be under Sharia law which means no gambling, alcohol, steroid use, women will be forced to cover up and capital law style punishments will return (no bad thing there I say!)

This post is not meant to offend any Muslims. The irony is many British Muslims would be pillaried in true Islamic countries for a lot of the things they now do due to the relaxed nature of the West.

But lets look at other examples of Racism;

Muslim + Hindu (Pakistan + India)

Muslim + Seikh (Pakistan + India)

Jew + Muslim (Isreal + the rest of the Middle East!)

Jews + Blacks (Internal in America)

Catholic + Protestant (primarily Scotland and Ireland now)

Christian + Jew (historical, the Crusades)

Serbs + Croats + Muslims (the recent Yugoslavian conflict and surrounding area)

Not all colour related, mostly caused by religion. I guess if we removed all the religions we'd probably ALL get along because we'd be allowed to think for ourselves.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

silver-nitrate said:


> The pub was not in Lincoln but Boston (Lincolnshire) and as far as I know they had all thier windows smashed and the place vandalised a few times so decided to allow everyone in .


Good.


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

This is such bollocks. Such a genralisation of Indian people. There are many smelly white people and many clean indian people.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Im British/Indian and very proud of the fact, but i think this country has just forgot its strong roots and given into these brainwashed individuals who live here and wnat thier own rules, own school and divided communitys, all i can say is if you dont like our way of living in Britian then leave and go somewhere they will tolorate your views.

By the way i can fully understand about the smelly asians in the office they make other indians look so bad i cant stand them either.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

1237matt said:


> This is such bollocks. Such a genralisation of Indian people. There are many smelly white people and many clean indian people.


dont know if it is pal. many non british nationals have traits that are alien to these shores. sh!tting in a hole in the floor is one. hating the country that has givien you a home is another. the list is endless.

all the building tension between races is going to kick off within the next ten years to a severe civil war unless major change is implemented. I think its went too far though. i dont know what the answer is. fcuk it, get wasted and die due to living the high life until it happens.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Big issue, i spent 15 years living and working in multicultural city (Brum).

I found it funny to see a landlocked city, with clearly defined areas of communities with a close geographic heritage, you had swathes of the city from Ireland, they would then be identifiable from counties of Ireland pending on the pubs used, you had a massive Sikh community from the Punjab in Smethwick, the Pakistani and Kashmire communities well represented and chunks of he town given over to families from the afro carribean community (if you want to hear racism listen to a Jamacan go on about small islanders)

Youd get the Pakistani guys who hailed from Lahore go on about the "bloody Bangledeshi's" and all minorities had it in for the Somali's, you'd have lads from Kosova and Bosnia refusing to go to a mosque frequented by African muslims.

So I have seen in one of the most culturely diverse cities in the UK, keeps its culture like a rainbow cos there aint a lot of mixing, and that goes for members of the Black and ethnic minorities as well.

If you want to have a laugh and try and prove a point of discrimination being an all way thing and live in an asian area , get one of the bollywood mags like stardust or what ever and look at the lonely hearts section, you find that a person will describe their height, build, religion, caste within that religion, salary and skin tone and request what they seek in terms of the same.

Were a small island, we have a lot of peeps in the country and thousands in poor housing or no housing at all, maybe we need to say "no more" till we can count and house and ensure services are in order for all of us who are here now.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Gent said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:smarttagtype name="City" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="country-region" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="place" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype>I'm not racist but&#8230;
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> ...


I work as a contractor in the marine/offshore industry and a company tried the same thing,to bring in cheap labour from India. What we did was to email everyone in our email contacts and pass the word on what this company and the agents hired to bring them in were doing. We all emailed the recruitment agency and told them to take our CV off their database and not to contact us again for what they were doing, doing good people out of work. Something must have workedas they only lasted 3months


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not racist but ....

who the hell am I trying to kid? I am a racist.

It's all the fault of my ex-girlfriend, though. She was of Indian heritage and repeatedly referred to people as Pakis! 

She should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

EXTREME said:


> we'd be allowed to think for ourselves.


You are having a laugh aren't you? the powers that be will never let this happen.. why do you think we're in this state? the phrase "divide and conquer" comes to mind...


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Fair do's these guys seem like smelly antisocial b*stards lol but don't really see what it matters were their from or race they are, thats just like saying a bunch of white chavs hanging on the street corner causing trouble represent all white British youths................you can't generalize a whole race of people just because you have met some undesirable c*nts from that country!


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

I can definitely see where you're coming from (even though I'm an immigrant myself). The thing is there are cultural differences which sometimes are difficult to overcome. I've got this problem at work as well, sometimes my boss seems to forget I'm from a different culture and bollocks me for making mistakes that someone in my situation is bound to make. I sometimes find myself shocked by the culture/attitude/behaviour of other immigrants, or even Brits to be honest. I sometimes think that maybe multiculturalism/immigration isn't such a good thing, maybe we should all stay wherever the fuuck we were born.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> I'm Asian mate (if that isn't obvious from my avatar already..lol) and can completely sympathise with you...I don't find what you have said racist in the slightest but I think majority of people from overseas seem to lack common courtesy (and hygiene).
> 
> so let me get this straight, the song goes something like "bah bah rainbow sheep have you any wool?"


I'm with Bass on this - you have got it spot on mate. I'm Indian although I was born and raised here and I can completely sympathise with some of the experiences the OP has had. From my perspective I find it embarrassing because those that come here and refuse to adapt tend to colour everyone's perceptions of immigrants/Asians etc and it leads to generalisations.

If only people who came here treated everyone with the same respect that they expect to receive...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Right now I'm a little more scared of the fact a typical muslim family in France is churning out 8.1 kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EIGHT POINT ONE FVCKING KIDS!!! Wear a condom FFS!!

Germany is in an irreversable state!! mg: I would sooner top myself than to see this country turn into a Islam run country.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you telling me religion is not mind control Bass?

Go back in time, the biggest and strongest ran the tribe until some guy comes up with explanations for things crossing the sky and how the sun is a god which only he speaks to so the tribe then appoint him as leader and he gets the strongest and best fighter to look after him. A bit like a government and an army don't you think?

Now take away Islam, Catholicism, Zionism etc, nobody brainwashing us from day 1, nobody filling your head with 2000 year old stories which were invented for what? Controlling the masses and making people follow someone elses point of view.

Without religion the only thing controlling us is politics and people power can change politics.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Kezz said:


> or just scrape your butt along the floor to leave a sh1t trail hahaha


Or scrape it off with a barclay card


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

I think we all have to accept that we cant really do didly squat. Unfortunately the press/media/politicians like to stir this point of intergration blah blah blah . I don't think we are the only country experiencing it. People mone about illegas nicking our jobs but these immigrants do the jobs the benefit boys and girls turn their noses up at. So fair play. However the vetting process seems to be **** as we allow criminals in through the back door. IMO


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Well theres good and bad in every race /colour/ religion isnt there.

Theres many muslim and coloured people im sure i wouldnt like.

But theres just as many white people im sure i wouldnt like.

Alot of guys at my gym are Pakistani muslims and i tell you what they are sound. Top lads.

Ive been out with them before and theyve always had my back much more then any of my white mates (which is most my mates).

I held a door open the other day and about 5 people walked through it. All white except one muslim with a beard. Not one said thank you, except the muslim.

So what does that tell you. As much as i agree with the points made in this thread about loads of "pakis" / muslims / whatever. I could think of just as many British people who are the same. No?

Good and bad in everyone inst there. Thats all there is too it really.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Surely if the boot was on the other foot - We could earn in a week in India , what we earn in a month over here. We would all be moving over there wouldnt we?

So we cant really knock all the foreigners who come over here getting jobs (which yes bratty, stuck up british people turn up thier noses at), because we would all be doing the same wouldnt we, if we were looking for a better life for our familys.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MyVision said:


> I can definitely see where you're coming from (even though I'm an immigrant myself). The thing is there are cultural differences which sometimes are difficult to overcome. I've got this problem at work as well, sometimes my boss seems to forget I'm from a different culture and bollocks me for making mistakes that someone in my situation is bound to make. I sometimes find myself shocked by the culture/attitude/behaviour of other immigrants, or even Brits to be honest. I sometimes think that maybe multiculturalism/immigration isn't such a good thing, *maybe we should all stay wherever the fuuck we were born*.


My bold - where exactly do we draw the line? Stay in our same country? Same county? Same town? Same street?

Nothing at all wrong with people moving around (and we Brits are perhaps one of the most migrant of all nations) as long as there's adequate give and take. People coming in need to show respect for the host culture and the hosts should welcome those immigrants who can add true value to the society.

There will always be people with xenophobic and racist tendencies. There will always be people who just don't like change. However, when you have an immigration policy as badly mismanaged and for as long as ours has been there is going to be a serious backlash. That is a crying shame and those responsible would be held to account in an ideal world, but this world is far from ideal unfortunately. As ever, the common man, be he black white brown pink or green will pay the price for the politician's screw-ups. Never forget where the blame really lies. It's not the asylum seekers or economic migrants - they're just taking advantage of what they see as an open opportunity and most of us would do the same if the roles were reversed. The people to lay blame and hateful scorn at are the frigging politicians.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

EXTREME said:


> Are you telling me religion is not mind control Bass?


I didn't say that all mate....I was just trying to say, religion or no religion, we will never be allowed to think for ourselves. we are all sheeps being herded into a corner by wolves and this will always be the case...i wont deny that religion doesn't cause tension around the globe, of course it does but religion, race, culture etc is not the problem IMO...i believe it's all about control...we're all being socially conditioned to think a certain, to follow certain rules etc but let's not go down that road for now and stay within the context of the thread...


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Surely if the boot was on the other foot - We could earn in a week in India , what we earn in a month over here. We would all be moving over there wouldnt we?
> 
> So we cant really knock all the foreigners who come over here getting jobs (which yes bratty, stuck up british people turn up thier noses at), because we would all be doing the same wouldnt we, if we were looking for a better life for our familys.


Unfortunately the press pick up on the minority's (the sun, owned by murdoch who is australian and never paid taxes in his life) and exploit it, it sells papers. I aint got a problem with any nationality if they are decent people..many are!! But we have seemed to allow this hatred to breed.... I dont think many foreign criminals would of got off so lightly in their own country ! Claim asylum then use the Human rights act ! Thier laughing.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> My bold - where exactly do we draw the line? Stay in our same country? Same county? Same town? Same street?
> 
> Nothing at all wrong with people moving around (and we Brits are perhaps one of the most migrant of all nations) as long as there's adequate give and take. People coming in need to show respect for the host culture and the hosts should welcome those immigrants who can add true value to the society.
> 
> There will always be people with xenophobic and racist tendencies. There will always be people who just don't like change. However, when you have an immigration policy as badly mismanaged and for as long as ours has been there is going to be a serious backlash. That is a crying shame and those responsible would be held to account in an ideal world, but this world is far from ideal unfortunately. As ever, the common man, be he black white brown pink or green will pay the price for the politician's screw-ups. Never forget where the blame really lies. It's not the asylum seekers or economic migrants - they're just taking advantage of what they see as an open opportunity and most of us would do the same if the roles were reversed. The people to lay blame and hateful scorn at are the frigging politicians.


 You do have a point.

What about the US though? Their immigration policies are even more relaxed than here, that country is pretty much based on immigration, but for some reason you don't hear about this kind of problems over there - or at least not as much as here. Maybe that society is more tolerant? I don't really know...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MyVision said:


> You do have a point.
> 
> What about the US though? Their immigration policies are even more relaxed than here, that country is pretty much based on immigration, but for some reason you don't hear about this kind of problems over there - or at least not as much as here. Maybe that society is more tolerant? I don't really know...


well, I don't live in the US so can't truly say what the grassroots attitude is towards immigration. However, they do have a number of differences from us that I can think of. First, their border controls are a lot stricter, though they do still have problems particularly with South Americans crossing the southern border. Second, they don't have anything like the social provisions that we have. What they do have in terms of welfare, health, education etc is nothing like what we have. Indeed, I think many of our current problems stem from the over-generous nature of our welfare as much as our non-existent immigration controls. It's a lot easier to feel aggrieved about non-contributing immigrants if one is paying through tax, not just for them to subsist but actually have a pretty comfortable life. That said, I don't feel any less aggrieved towards the legions of life-long non-contributing "indigenous" Brits who have a pretty comfortable life on my taxes. A scrounger is a scrounger in my book and I don't really give a toss where he was born or what colour he is, but as before the problem is the system and not those who abuse it.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> well, I don't live in the US so can't truly say what the grassroots attitude is towards immigration. However, they do have a number of differences from us that I can think of. First, their border controls are a lot stricter, though they do still have problems particularly with South Americans crossing the southern border. Second, they don't have anything like the social provisions that we have. What they do have in terms of welfare, health, education etc is nothing like what we have. Indeed, I think many of our current problems stem from the over-generous nature of our welfare as much as our non-existent immigration controls. It's a lot easier to feel aggrieved about non-contributing immigrants if one is paying through tax, not just for them to subsist but actually have a pretty comfortable life. That said, I don't feel any less aggrieved towards the legions of life-long non-contributing "indigenous" Brits who have a pretty comfortable life on my taxes. A scrounger is a scrounger in my book and I don't really give a toss where he was born or what colour he is, but as before the problem is the system and not those who abuse it.


Alot of america was built by the "immagrant" because and it still is a fairly new country, it was only the hill billy's that had no real intelligence that listened to the crowd from the deep south (farmers). Englands more of a patriotic hatered/fear


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Give respect, get respect people should at least try and live in Peace. Regardless of religion. Even if there were no religions , there would still be bad people doing bad things wouldnt there.

And religion is good i think anyway. Because it gives people standards to live up to and gives them at least some moral values - which the world seems to have forgot somehow.

Unlike much of the world today, least of all British people , who dont even respect themselves, let alone anyone else. So whether someone be Christian (like me), Jew, Muslim, or whatever i dont have a problem with the decent people trying to live a decent life.

What i do have a problem is the scum of the world which every country has, whether they be Christian , jew, Muslim or whatever. Who breed hate. And have no concern for anyone but themselves.

Everyone in the world is out for themselves thesedays and all they care about is themselves. I think its disgusting.


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys first of all ur not indiat/greek/french/german/polish/alien or wherever u think you are from when you where born and raised in england !!!!!!!!!

In my opinion your english with whatever roots ...Thats one of the problems in this case right there my friends..

Im an imigrant myself althought i have lived in the uk for about 2/5 of my life on/off

and even thow i could easily play english i picked up the axcent very well i still say that im an imigrant..( certain people dont believe me LOL )

First point I want to make is i dont think its right to relocate to another country and try and push your religion or beliefs in that country if you dont like it stay the **** wherever you came from it should be better there!! you wouldnt whant me coming over to your country and doing that would you now ???.. And thats not racist ok..

Secondly as some people have mentioned certain individuals pick on race on every oportunity they have and in my opinion I just think they are lowlife,insecure,dump,pathetic .... individuals that are just looking for atension/credibility for something that dosent exist in my eyes..

Thirdly religion does play a big role in these cases and all tho I believe in god and pray a few nights of the week I really really dont like ( not to say anything else incase i might offend someone ) religions I think they are sindicates of controling weak people.

Why cant I pray to god/allah/budah huever by myself y should i need someone else to tell me what to say you dont know what i want from god and at the end of the day i dont what you to know..

Im seriously just fed up with all this religius racist crap that goes on but thank god its not that bad its just a very small minority that cause the problems the scary thing tho is all the kids that are being brainwashed from all religions and all races witch if it dosent stop theres gona be a problem !!


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

And sorry for the speling mistakes I get verry ****ed of on these matters ...

And i cant concentrate verry well


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

As I might of mentioned in 1st post im bit ****ed off with it all as well but relaised there is no point getting angry over it as I believe thats what most high paid politicians and press hacks want ! They don't give to ****s in their plush houses, so lets live with it !! So back to the BB !!!


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> I didn't say that all mate....I was just trying to say, religion or no religion, we will never be allowed to think for ourselves. we are all sheeps being herded into a corner by wolves and this will always be the case...i wont deny that religion doesn't cause tension around the globe, of course it does but religion, race, culture etc is not the problem IMO...i believe it's all about control...we're all being socially conditioned to think a certain, to follow certain rules etc but let's not go down that road for now and stay within the context of the thread...


I totaly agree with you mate but in a way that plays a part in this 2 cos a way of controling is racism/religion if you think about it.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I went out with an african american girl a few years older than me doing a post-grad last year for a bit. She insisted black people could not be racist because they were always oppressed by the white majority....... when I said that was bullcrap she cried racist etc etc despite the fact my dad's Italian and when we went to an english resort in Turkey everyone thought we were native!

I had a good friend in Bradford who I visited reguarly that place is a warzone ready to kick off!


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

Bambi said:


> I went out with an african american girl a few years older than me doing a post-grad last year for a bit. She insisted black people could not be racist because they were always oppressed by the white majority....... when I said that was bullcrap she cried racist etc etc despite the fact my dad's Italian and when we went to an english resort in Turkey everyone thought we were native!
> 
> I had a good friend in Bradford who I visited reguarly that place is a warzone ready to kick off!


My now girlfriend is British black !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes British black that what she calles herself..

And her parents are nigerian and thank god no one but no one in her family has any thoughts about racism or any kind stuff like that so as i said its just the few dum****s..

Andand the end of the day i recon the people that say this stuff in the first place they are the racists ...


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think HIP HOP might have played a big part in violence rise but it definitely brought all races much closer.

But better at war together than alone right ..


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok anought off this it got me frustrated so im off for a hot bath..

OUT..


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Alex-2012 said:


> My now girlfriend is British black !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes *British black that what she calles herself*..
> 
> And her parents are nigerian and thank god no one but no one in her family has any thoughts about racism or any kind stuff like that so as i said its just the few dum****s..
> 
> Andand the end of the day i recon the people that say this stuff in the first place they are the racists ...


Sounds like she wants to integrate and be part of the country she is living in !! I'm pretty sure most of them are more scared about the fact of racism then all us lot !! As was mentioned earlier on, if my family had the chance for a better life work/education else where id jump at the chance !! Unfortunately im not allowed in Australia !! :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

GREG KUZ said:


> Give respect, get respect people should at least try and live in Peace. Regardless of religion. Even if there were no religions , there would still be bad people doing bad things wouldnt there.
> 
> And religion is good i think anyway. *Because it gives people standards to live up to and gives them at least some moral values - which the world seems to have forgot somehow. *
> 
> ...


Of course, because atheists have no morals or standards......... 

(Not a dig, ok maybe it is, but Im trying to make a point - there are plenty of religious people who are utter scrotes lol)


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Gent said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:smarttagtype name="City" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="country-region" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="place" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype>I'm not racist but&#8230;
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> ...


......I'm going to say something racist anyway :thumb:

Lol @ this thread


----------



## CaveMan (Dec 15, 2009)

As a VERY proud British born Pakistani, I look back to the days when I thought anyone who raised issues like this was racist.

Sure you are always going to have the blatantly useless 'white trash', which are just looking for an excuse for their own short falls.

But what is stagerring, is the growing resentment from the working and middleclasses over immigration and government policy's regarding this.

TBH when Im in London or some parts of Yorkshire and I see parts of my 'own' community, being rude, breaking the law, taking advantage of the welfare system - and generally doing a big discourtesy to the country that has given them a home....I can see why more and more are turning towards the likes of the BNP (who I still think are a bunch of losers simply preying on the discontent created by new Labour).

Sad state of affairs, IMO there was definately a labour shortage post war which required a substantial amount of foreign labour. But now, we see people coming into the country doing f**k all and getting rewarded for it. Lunacy.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Beklet said:


> *Of course, because atheists have no morals or standards.........*
> 
> (Not a dig, ok maybe it is, but Im trying to make a point - there are plenty of religious people who are utter scrotes lol)


Take me as an example and you might have a point there :tongue:

No I'm kidding, I'm lovely. And technically a Christian.

Though none of us are particularly religious all of my family are Christened, more as an introduction to a culture, than a religion.

A culture which, these days atleast (lets not go into the crusades), is generally a relaxed, moral one. (Not to say that all others aren't, some are just a bit.. extreme)


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Of course, because atheists have no morals or standards.........
> 
> (Not a dig, ok maybe it is, but Im trying to make a point - there are plenty of religious people who are utter scrotes lol)


Totally agree with your point, Beklet.

Besides, religious people usually can't even get along with fellow folk who believe in a different religion ffs.

Kind of pathetic IMO.

If you're religious it's fine, everyone has the right to live their life as they see fit - But don't come knocking on my fcuking door trying to 'Convert' me! I don't knock on your house door and preach science facts about the Universe in an attempt to change your view.

I had two of the bastards knocking last Friday, I think they wish they never after I finished a 15 minute verbal debate with them lol... :lol:


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Of course, because atheists have no morals or standards.........
> 
> (Not a dig, ok maybe it is, but Im trying to make a point - there are plenty of religious people who are utter scrotes lol)


There are plenty of religious people who are mate very true. But forget moral standards then. Perhaps decency is a better word. I think everyone should have that along with respect. I mean even if i fuc*ing hate someone, ill give them one chance. If they blow that chance then fuc* em. But ill try and be nice and get along.


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

Would love to go to Australia and live out there they seem to have the right idea certainly re economic migrants.

Our benefit system is so prone to have the **** taken out if

I used to work in a call centre for a high street bank and there were many individuals working and claiming benefits they should be. Certain people were on more benefits than my monthly salary. Makes me wanna puke


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Totally agree with your point, Beklet.
> 
> Besides, religious people usually can't even get along with fellow folk who believe in a different religion.
> 
> ...


Well this is also very true. But lets face it in world where men walk down the street in protest about wanting to marry men. I think they re entitled to! :beer: (No offence meant to anyone)


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Squire said:


> Would love to go to Australia and live out there they seem to have the right idea certainly re economic migrants.
> 
> Our benefit system is so prone to have the **** taken out if
> 
> I used to work in a call centre for a high street bank and there were many individuals working and claiming benefits they should be. Certain people were on more benefits than my monthly salary. Makes me wanna puke


They tend to shoot 80% before they get off the boat in Aus

Good call


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol

Used to see customer accounts where 1900quid in benefits was coming in, 5kids, none of em working

Is crap where we live the fact that if your an eighteen year old chav your better off having three kids than working.

Joke for you guys!

Fairy Liquid adverts have been updated to reflect modern britain-

"Mummy why are your hands so soft?" "Because i am only 14 now shut up and eat your greggs sausage roll!"


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Squire said:


> Lol
> 
> Used to see customer accounts where 1900quid in benefits was coming in, 5kids, none of em working
> 
> ...


edit for total accuracy

"Because i am only 14 and never lifted a finger in my life. now shut up and eat your asda farm stores sausage roll!"[/


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah that works too was trying to be not too offensive


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

GREG KUZ said:


> Well this is also very true. But lets face it in world where men walk down the street in protest about wanting to marry men. I think they re entitled to! :beer: (No offence meant to anyone)


It's not a 'marriage' per-se though is it, it's a civil partnership.

I don't have any problem with it, even if it were classed as 'marriage' (which it isn't) - Due to fear of offending religious people... 

Don't see why people can't just live their lives as they see fit, and not poke their fcuking nose into other peoples business - Then claim to be 'offended' for finding out things they wouldn't have if never invaded the poor cnuts privacy to start with... :confused1:

Sick and tired of sanctimonious platitudes under the 'guise' of religion to be honest. People don't go looking to bash you for your belief's/way of life, so don't do it to others in some kind of delusional self-righteous way.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm honesty quite intolerant of Chinese people tbh. There's a huge number of chinese students at my uni, plus I serve loads of them in my job and have just started to find them very annoying tbh. Wish I didn't but it's how I feel 

Oh, and, THEY TECK ERR JERBS!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

It's not a matter of race at all, it's all about integration. The Asians in the OP's original post have no reason to want to integrate. They are here on temporary visas, taking jobs from the indigenous population and probably taking all the tax money home with them.

They probably find us equally repulsive, if a woman shows a little skin they think she is a whore. The fact we use toilet paper, not our hands and water, probably has them ranting about how filthy we are.

There are also millions of foreigners that have been naturalised and are British in a civic sense but have no intention to integrate. They want their own legal system (sharia courts), and regard other races/cultures beneath them.

It's a little bit like lending someone something and the longer they have it the more they think they own it.

I want my heritage, culture and identity to be preserved. Why should I have others cultures forced on me in the country of my birth?

That's why I vote BNP, not because I feel I'm racially superior, I vote for someone who is going to stand up for my interests.

And before I get jumped on for being a racist, the BNP have no intention of sending anyone home who is here legally. They will however be restricting immigration to countries with similar cultures to our own.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Old Enoch had a point ! Rivers of blood !!


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

EXTREME said:


> Are you telling me religion is not mind control Bass?
> 
> Go back in time, the biggest and strongest ran the tribe until some guy comes up with explanations for things crossing the sky and how the sun is a god which only he speaks to so the tribe then appoint him as leader and he gets the strongest and best fighter to look after him. A bit like a government and an army don't you think?
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

" They **** on the floor"

They sh1t on the floor? WTF?! Why has no one picked up on this?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i assumed p!ss......missing the bowl kinda thing


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

They also generally stand on the toilet seat, we have a guy at work who is only about 21 but absolutely stinks like a 70 year old tramp. Worst BO I`ve ever smelled and he definately stands on the toilet seat for some reason...Fcuking wierdo


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

CaveMan said:


> As a VERY proud British born Pakistani, I look back to the days when I thought anyone who raised issues like this was racist.
> 
> Sure you are always going to have the blatantly useless 'white trash', which are just looking for an excuse for their own short falls.
> 
> .


Caveman - ARE YOU FU(KING KIDDING ME?

"A very proud British born Pakistani" who refers to people as "blatantly useless white trash"

:ban:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I used to work in a warehouse, 90% of the workers were Pakistani/Somalian. They wiped their shitty fingers all over the cubicles, shit on the floor, shit on the seats, and never washed their hands with the antibacterial soap because it contained alcohol.

They were handling food yet they stunk like rotting mops. The stench of them used to make my eyes water. The management were too scared to say anything.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh dear:gun_bandana: :scared:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Surely you can't be a 'British born Pakistani'

"So Ahmed, where are you from?"

"Britain"

"Oh ok so you're from England?"

"No, Pakistan actually, just off the M1.. near IKEA.."

(Is it odd that I imagined the interviewer as having a deep welsh accent? Jesus I've been in this bloody ****ing country too long)


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

You can be a British Pakistani, i.e. be a Pakistani holding British citizenship. You just can't be ethnically British if you're of Pakistani ancestry.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

KRS said:


> You can be a British Pakistani, i.e. be a Pakistani holding British citizenship. You just can't be ethnically British if you're of Pakistani ancestry.


Stand corrected :thumbup1:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

What a brilliant and interesting thread. I haven't read one comment that could be taken as racist, just a huge majority of members who are fed up with this governments (so out of touch with the common man, white, black, yellow or whatever) attitude to immigration and the way that its policies of the past few years have taken the UK from a leading nation in Europe to a country on the verge of being bankrupt. I agree that it's not the immigrants themselves who complain about Baa Baa Blacksheep, Snow White or the Three Little Pigs, it's these jumped up liberal do gooders who have such boring pathetic lives that the only pleasure they can derive from there waking moments is f***ing up the lives of everyone else whilst on their personal PC crusades. Our battle shouldn't be with immigration or immigrants, live and let live, but come the revolution I'll be first in line volunteering to execute the PC brigade, bunch of interfering tossers. Local councilors would be next in line for the bullet, cant stand those arrogant bastards either!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> The country is ****ed mate. My mum & sister (Pregnant at the time) went to get a taxi and the taxi driver said ''Sorry i don't take white people, only Indians'' and then drove off! My mum and sister reported it and nothing happened about it. *But i bet anything if it was the other way round then every Paki in the U.K would make a huge scene about it and it would be racist and they would of been done & probably jailed and fined!*
> 
> This country is just ****ed. Enog Powell was right!


Because whites are apathetic in uniting and demostrating when this occurs. They beaten down and made to shut up. Whereas nonwhites demand justice and get it sorted out!

Somehow I think we reap what we sow or dont for that matter.... Be interesting to look back in 40 years and see how this all plays out.

:rockon:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

why don't the companies given the contract teach their employees how to settle in a foreign land? you should ask them what antiperspirant is but make sure you spray antiperspirant as in saliva


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I will have my various tools ready for when a race/religion war breaks out in this country, doubt it will be very long


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Heineken said:


> There's a big racist hoo-haa going on at my uni at the moment, I'm not going to name it because it's getting quite serious.. but our newly elected Muslim student president decided it would be a good idea to publish the names and addresses of local BNP supporters on the union website. He's banned local police officers from the building his office is situated in on campus and has restricted police presence on campus in general. Why? Because 'ethnic minority' students feel threatened by police. The blokes a known racist, and has been rumoured to have terrorist links although that is probably just hearsay. Point being, the SU will not touch the c*nt because of the colour of his skin even though he's dragging the uni's name through the sh*t and making us look ridiculous. He's using his position to boost his own personal beliefs as opposed to doing the job he was elected to do.. make student life better for us. Not sure how the BNP or the war ties in with my curriculum if I'm honest.. There has never been a racial divide like there is now and it's just getting worse. Absolute **** take.


Paid officers of a SU or SU resource allocation is only valid for purposes set down by it's constitution and in compliance with the law eg( s20 Education Act 1994). If resources are spent or opportunity costs incurred (including time sabbatical spend on projects) are spent on purposes outside this boundaries then the officer concerned is acting unlawfully. If you suspect that this is happening and have evidence of a specific event, you can contact the charity commission and voice your concerns. If they find that this chap has been acting unlawfully there maybe a claim for him to reimburse the SU for the resources spent on his pet project.

If you seriously wish to pursue this line and want to know more, drop me a PM.



dan-cov-boxer said:


> The country is ****ed mate. My mum & sister (Pregnant at the time) went to get a taxi and the taxi driver said ''Sorry i don't take white people, only Indians'' and then drove off! My mum and sister reported it and nothing happened about it. But i bet anything if it was the other way round then every Paki in the U.K would make a huge scene about it and it would be racist and they would of been done & probably jailed and fined!
> 
> This country is just ****ed. Enog Powell was right!


You can ask the council licensing team what was done about it, or even file a request under the Freedom Of Information Act. Maybe your council were just fobbing them off as they thought it would be easier that way, however simply by pursuing this, will probably make them a bit more focused on such matters. You can also copy the letters into the equality & human rights commission if you are particularly concerned that the council is not taking it's responsibilities to protect you on the grounds of race. Having the EHRC breathing down their neck should certainly kick them up the ass.

Part 3 of the Race Relations Act prohibits racial discrimination in the provision of goods and services. Transport provision is not exempt from this provision.



1russ100 said:


> I used to live in hounslow. they have asian only swimming sessions i went and asked when the whites only were on and was told thats racist. Racism i belive only works one way!!


Why not put the question in writing and copy it to the EHRC as mentioned above. Once you inform both parties about it, something should happen quite quickly.

Part 3 of the Race Relations Act prohibits racial discrimination in the provision of goods and services. There are exceptions, including:



> Special arrangements can be made for members of a particular racial group who have particular needs for education, training, welfare, and so on (for example, language classes).
> 
> [source: yourrights.org.uk]


However I doubt whether the council could argue that asian folk have a particular need to learn to swim.

*On this stuff in general*

Normally, if there is a true injustice there are remedies available under the law, which people can call upon to resolve. They usually do not involve you having to goto court, simply to make the relevant body aware of what is going on. Often people tasked with implementing policy are not particularly skilled in interpreting legislation and IMHO are often more concerned with avoiding upsetting people.

Sure it means that you have to get off your backside and complain, sometimes even writing a followup letter, but if you are annoyed by something enough then why not. Whey you have done it a few times, then it becomes quite a bit easier to challenge this sort of thing.

When people say things like "society" is disintegrating, I often think that "we are society" and it is down to our choices as individuals in our thoughts and our actions, in determining what sort of society we will end up with. If you see injustice, you have the capability to act, and you do not act, then you are giving your tacit approval for it, and you are ushering in the very society that you condemn.

We must be the change that we wish to see,

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

*The OP*

I concur with the points made regarding contacting your HR team wrt grooming standards.

*Bearers of malevolent scents*

Soap dodgers need re-education, especially those who think that it is acceptable to stand next to me and do DBLR with 1week old, stale armpit sweat. If they don't respond after 1 or 2 quiet words in their ear, forced public detol dipping should be an option. How would they like it if I farted in their face.

Same goes for people who apply aftershave or perfumes before entering saunas, jacuzzi or any other confined spaces. As an aside, how come the people who liberally apply this stuff before entering such areas all seem to be obese and haggered munters. They often seem to be bone dry which suggest that they are a shower dodger, and are simply trying to mask their stench with some fancy scent.

They should be concerned more about getting in some sort of acceptable shape, instead of polluting a relaxing environment with their noxious odours in a pathetic attempt to pull.

Grr!!!

J


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> What a brilliant and interesting thread. I haven't read one comment that could be taken as racist, just a huge majority of members who are fed up with this governments (so out of touch with the common man, white, black, yellow or whatever) attitude to immigration and the way that its policies of the past few years have taken the UK from a leading nation in Europe to a country on the verge of being bankrupt. I agree that it's not the immigrants themselves who complain about Baa Baa Blacksheep, Snow White or the Three Little Pigs, it's these jumped up liberal do gooders who have such boring pathetic lives that the only pleasure they can derive from there waking moments is f***ing up the lives of everyone else whilst on their personal PC crusades. Our battle shouldn't be with immigration or immigrants, live and let live, but come the revolution I'll be first in line volunteering to execute the PC brigade, bunch of interfering tossers. Local councilors would be next in line for the bullet, cant stand those arrogant bastards either!


I had to post this one and run as i had to work last night. I thought it would go one way or anohter.. Glad it went the right way. 

Here is another opinion i have heard, what do people think?

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="country-region"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="place"></o:smarttagtype> This is where we get a little more controversial. I am not very happy with the Islamic religion. -Now listen before you rant, or blow up my house&#8230;

If you look at the terrorist attacks in the <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region> over the last 10 years they have all been committed by Muslims. - Agreed fact right?

If however those attacks were from "skin heads" on Mosques, I.E English attacking them it would have been stopped. -And the people attacking targeted. -BNP etc&#8230;

I feel that positive discrimination has gone to far. We (as a country) should be targeting Muslims and stopping them threatening the English state and our freedom.

I don't see the Jews, Seeks, Hindus, Christians or people who believe in fairy's in the bottom of the garden blowing them selves up, in the name of their god / fairy.&#8230;

<o> </o>

If we did, I would want them targeted to.

<o> </o>

Is that a fair point ?

Yes or No ?


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

Im so glad i live in the northeast and not down south

somethings going to kick off bigtime soon, whether it be another big terrorist attck in the UK or something else. Civil war may break out eventually when we get fed up with our goverment doing fcuk all.

its nice to talk to like minded people and not a load of politically correct jobwsworth cnuts


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

dazsmith69 said:


> Im so glad i live in the northeast and not down south
> 
> somethings going to kick off bigtime soon, whether it be another big terrorist attck in the UK or something else. Civil war may break out eventually when we get fed up with our goverment doing fcuk all.
> 
> its nice to talk to like minded people and not a load of politically correct jobwsworth cnuts


Daz I think maybe Civil war may happen.  Not now, but in the future.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gent said:


> I had to post this one and run as i had to work last night. I thought it would go one way or anohter.. Glad it went the right way.
> 
> Here is another opinion i have heard, what do people think?
> 
> ...


I was going to mention the IRA, but they blew other people up - and they seem to have calmed down for now.....


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the rises in "racist" ideology and tensions we are seeing these days is proof of the "divide and conquer" system in action...its the easiest way to beat a country down...


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I was going to mention the IRA, but they blew other people up - and they seem to have calmed down for now.....


I agree, When the IRA were blowing people up I had the same problem with the catholic church. Infact i still do, they are still covering up kiddie abuse!

I guess i am more anti non mixing religion and culture than any one race. :bounce:


----------



## pro_tinter (Jan 20, 2009)

Gent said:


> I had to post this one and run as i had to work last night. I thought it would go one way or anohter.. Glad it went the right way.
> 
> Here is another opinion i have heard, what do people think?
> 
> ...


Simply. No.

More terrorist attacks have taken place on English soil by the IRA than all Islamist attacks. Also not one Muslim has been convicted under the Terrorism Act but many IRA members have!

As for other religions...like Islamists they are also committing crimes against their own kind.

Bit heavy for the morning I say....wheres the milk?


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

pro_tinter said:


> Simply. No.
> 
> More terrorist attacks have taken place on English soil by the IRA than all Islamist attacks. Also not one Muslim has been convicted under the Terrorism Act but many IRA members have!
> 
> ...


Nice mis-quote there... :whistling:

So in the last 10 years.... IRA have not done much if anything.

The Muslims have died in the attacks, so you cant charge a corpse.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1097548/Muslim-fanatic-Britain-convicted-directing-terrorism.html


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Gent said:


> I had to post this one and run as i had to work last night. I thought it would go one way or anohter.. Glad it went the right way.
> 
> Here is another opinion i have heard, what do people think?
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna start tellin you what Islam actually teaches...however will only say that, what terrorists do, is not what Islam teaches...and they are mislead people by making them believe, that what they do is what islam is saying...in reality these people are all bunch of screwed up retards who have their own issues and are using islam as a strategy to deal with those issues.

...people who are misguided are poor, have no money to even eat, not educated at all to establish right and wrong...living an awful life...and pretty much fed up with their lives...and the terrorist organisations misguide such people by making them believe that by doing the rubbish they do, they will end up having a better life after death...which is absolute bullsh!t, they will die and if there is a life after death, Islam says that for such acts and dying such way, you will be punished...burnt in hell....

....if you look up the news for Pakistan, over the past several months...you'll see that everyday...sometimes two or three terrorist acts have happened on a daily basis in which countless Pakistani's have died....when the previous President of Pakistan stepped up the armed forces action against such people, he too was targeted by these terrorists....

...these people aren't muslims...to be very simple...islam teaches you to live in peace with people of all races or religions....islam does not support discrimination on any basis.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

xeonedbody said:


> I'm not gonna start tellin you what Islam actually teaches...however will only say that, what terrorists do, is not what Islam teaches...and they are mislead people by making them believe, that what they do is what islam is saying...in reality these people are all bunch of screwed up retards who have their own issues and are using islam as a strategy to deal with those issues.
> 
> ...people who are misguided are poor, have no money to even eat, not educated at all to establish right and wrong...living an awful life...and pretty much fed up with their lives...and the terrorist organisations misguide such people by making them believe that by doing the rubbish they do, they will end up having a better life after death...which is absolute bullsh!t, they will die and if there is a life after death, Islam says that for such acts and dying such way, you will be punished...burnt in hell....
> 
> ...


Good points, well made. I think thats almost a perefect end to this thread.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

xeonedbody said:


> I'm not gonna start tellin you what Islam actually teaches...however will only say that, what terrorists do, is not what Islam teaches...and they are mislead people by making them believe, that what they do is what islam is saying...in reality these people are all bunch of screwed up retards who have their own issues and are using islam as a strategy to deal with those issues.
> 
> ...*people who are misguided are poor, have no money to even eat, not educated at all to establish right and wrong...living an awful life...and pretty much fed up with their lives...and the terrorist organisations misguide such people by making them believe that by doing the rubbish they do, they will end up having a better life after death*...which is absolute bullsh!t, they will die and if there is a life after death, Islam says that for such acts and dying such way, you will be punished...burnt in hell....
> 
> ...


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Can I just correct anyone who thinks "Jihad" means holy war...it's doesn't Jihad means "To Struggle"


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x5dz1q&related=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x5dz1q&related=0
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5dz1q_islam-over-runs-london-police_news">Islam Over Runs London Police</a>*
_Uploaded by http://www.dailymotion.com/Civilization_Wins">Civilization_Wins</a>. - http://www.dailymotion.com/gb/channel/news">Watch the latest news videos.</a>_

What an absolute bunch of cvnts, what I'd give to see someone walk up to him and put a shotgun barrel in his mouth and pull the trigger. Get the fvck out of Britain if you hate it so much.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> Can I just correct anyone who thinks "Jihad" means holy war...it's doesn't Jihad means "To Struggle"


Incorrect, it has multiple meanings.

Jihad against one's self (Jihad al-Nafs) = Resisting temptation, correcting your path.

Jihad of the tongue (Jihad al-lisan) = Dawa (preaching).

Jihad of the sword (Jihad as-sayf) = Holy war. (Offensive and Defensive armed struggle in the cause of Allah)


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I've got friends who are arabic mate...did you just copy and paste that off somewhere?


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

KRS said:


> Incorrect, it has multiple meanings.
> 
> Jihad against one's self (Jihad al-Nafs) = Resisting temptation, correcting your path.
> 
> ...


Is this a copy and paste?

These are the types of jihad, and as one word jihad does mean struggle


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> Can I just correct anyone who thinks "Jihad" means holy war...it's doesn't Jihad means "To Struggle"





KRS said:


> Incorrect, it has multiple meanings.
> 
> Jihad against one's self (Jihad al-Nafs) = Resisting temptation, correcting your path.
> 
> ...


Several words have more than one meaning...so that doesn't matter...what does matter is the context a word has been used in...and what it means as a result...

in Quran the word Jihad has been used in a context that does not promote war or hatrid...however as you highlighted KRS that Jihad has more than one meaning...this very fact is manipulated by the terrorists and they use the meaning(s) that suits their plans and strategy to make foolish people believe that this is what this word/sentence is saying...and as a result these people are misguided in to doing all the rubbish that they do.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

Krs i think you should watch this all this video if you have the time. But as i think you wont just watch from 13mins, he talks about the misconception about jihad


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

KRS said:


> Incorrect, it has multiple meanings.
> 
> Jihad against one's self (Jihad al-Nafs) = Resisting temptation, correcting your path.
> 
> ...


*To Struggle* against one's self (Jihad al-Nafs) = Resisting temptation, correcting your path.

*To Struggle* of the tongue (Jihad al-lisan) = Dawa (preaching).

*To Struggle* of the sword (Jihad as-sayf) = Holy war. (Offensive and Defensive armed struggle in

I've just replaced Jihad with "to struggle"...

Anyway, i'm unsubscribing myself from this thread because this can go on and on and on..................................and on...............................................


----------



## jabbawoki (Feb 10, 2008)

My blood is boiling listening to this thread, I am not racist and don't give a monkeys @rse what colour someone's skin is. My favorite place to eat is an absolutely awesome curry house near where I live and I know all the staff personally as well as having friends and work colleagues from abroad.

Things that f*ck me off regardless of colour:

1. In certain parts of the country you cannot say or display a sing saying Merry Christmas as it offends so you have to say Seasons Greetings - what a load of b*ll*cks.

2. If you went to certain countries asking for special schools segregation etc you would get flogged and put in jail.

3. Traditions surrounding school uniforms have been in place for hundreds of years, yet the school uniform is no longer sacred, neither are corporate uniforms, however we have to bow down to other peoples beliefs, even if it trangresses the uniform code, otherwise we are racist.

4. If statistics about crime highlight specific parts of the population let people know, otherwise they cannot put strategies in place to target these areas.

5. UK law is UK law, live without or move abroad, enough said.

6. In the UK anyone can swim in any public people, any deviance from this is unthinkable and f*ckin madness.

For a real leader who isn't afraid to say what son his mind and see common sense please read this:

Prime Minister Kevin Rudd - Australia

Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia , as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks..

Separately, Rudd angered some Australian Muslims on Wednesday by saying he supported spy agencies monitoring the nation's mosques. Quote:

'IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT. Take It Or Leave It. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians. '

'This culture has been developed over two centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom'

'We speak mainly ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society . Learn the language!'

'Most Australians believe in God. This is not some Christian, right wing, political push, but a fact, because Christian men and women, on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented. It is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.'

'We will accept your beliefs, and will not question why. All we ask is that you accept ours, and live in harmony and peaceful enjoyment with us.'

'This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this. But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our Christian beliefs, or Our Way of Life, I highly encourage you take advantage of one other great Australian freedom, 'THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'.'

'If you aren't happy here then LEAVE. We didn't force you to come here. You asked to be here. So accept the country YOU accepted.'

Maybe if we circulate this amongst ourselves, WE will find the courage to start speaking and voicing the same truths.

Let me know your thoughts, and let common sense prevail


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Toms video is very disturbing, can anyone tell me why the protestors want to stay amongst

all us infidels?

Everyone of them should be deported from this country


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Am I wrong? I don't think so.

Bass said it doesn't mean holy war, it means struggle. I have merely pointed out that "struggle" has many meanings in Islam. To suggest that it has been misused by terrorists is rubbish, they are just acting on a particular facet if it's many interpretations.

Acts of violence are carried out on a daily basis in the name of Islam, globally.

If it were a simple minority of muslims, surely they would have been able to sort out their own communities.

I mean, millions of muslims run riot over a few cartoons yet they are unwilling to protest against those who they say are misguiding and people with false teachings.

The problem is the majority of nominal muslims have lost the ideological highground. The terrorists are far better versed in islam.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jabbawoki said:


> My blood is boiling listening to this thread, I am not racist and don't give a monkeys @rse what colour someone's skin is. My favorite place to eat is an absolutely awesome curry house near where I live and I know all the staff personally as well as having friends and work colleagues from abroad.
> 
> Things that f*ck me off regardless of colour:
> 
> ...


That speech sums it up perfectly


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> can anyone tell me why the protestors want to stay amongst
> 
> all us infidels?


We're probably paying them to mate.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

KRS said:


> Am I wrong? I don't think so.
> 
> Bass said it doesn't mean holy war, it means struggle. I have merely pointed out that "struggle" has many meanings in Islam. To suggest that it has been misused by terrorists is rubbish, they are just acting on a particular facet if it's many interpretations.
> 
> ...


As i said watch the video


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

KRS said:


> Am I wrong? I don't think so.
> 
> Bass said it doesn't mean holy war, it means struggle. I have merely pointed out that "struggle" has many meanings in Islam. To suggest that it has been misused by terrorists is rubbish, they are just acting on a particular facet if it's many interpretations.
> 
> ...


Wrong KRS...

The global muslim population is beyond your imagination and ability to count...and these terrorists are a very tiny part of that....who as i said earlier are frustrated people who have their own issues and are using Islam, manipulating its teachings to fit in their own strategies etc....

And as you said "millions of muslims run riot over a few cartoons"...WOW KRS you are brilliant...so creative...thats exactly the key...the solution to this problem...UR A GENIOUS!!! hahahahahah

if it was this easy to resolve this problem...than before a cartoon thought of it...the global intelligence organisations, armed forces etc would have thought of it and done it....and this problem would have been resolved long ago


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

xeonedbody said:


> Wrong KRS...
> 
> The global muslim population is beyond your imagination and ability to count...and these terrorists are a very tiny part of that....who as i said earlier are frustrated people who have their own issues and are using Islam, manipulating its teachings to fit in their own strategies etc....
> 
> ...


You make no sense.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> Can I just correct anyone who thinks "Jihad" means holy war...it's doesn't Jihad means "To Struggle"


Perhaps, but is that literal translation just a cover-story (it shuts us up) these days?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defensive_jihad

and,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offensive_jihad

We could always retitle World War 2, a struggle. The allies and the axis that is, for both sides had a 'higher purpose'. In fact didn't Hitler call his work, "My Struggle".

There is of course a spiritual Jihad too.

It's a wide sweeping word that does relies on context, but don't ignore the violent potential. Anyone heard of a group called Palestinian Islamic Jihad? Islamic Jihad (aka Hezbollah)? Jamaat al-Jihad (political assassins)?

my £0.02p


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

KRS said:


> You make no sense.


Try reading it again with a brain connected perhaps? hahaha


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

Another point to raise as well is what about all the people who come here on student visa's then miraculously disappear.

Was one girl on my uni course in the late 90's from Nigeria, she lived in halls with us, next minute her husband from nigeria was in halls with her also, next minute she vanished without a trace.

This must happen loads dodgy passport etc/ she couldnt be brainey enuf to do a law degree. The lass was dense and could barely speak english.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

xeonedbody said:


> Try reading it again with a brain connected perhaps? hahaha


Xeonedbody -

I didn't understand it either for a very simple reason ... it didn't make sense.

Now, be a good boy and try not to get yourself banned again for your obnoxious and offensive views.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

IBTL


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Gent said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:smarttagtype name="City" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="country-region" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="place" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype>
> 
> Has anyone else had these issues?
> 
> ...


Yep used to work on a maternity unit and the spitting was a issue there , got me how some didn't find that dirty yet some felt the need to shave a new born babys head as they class it to have come from a dirty place.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Squire said:


> Another point to raise as well is what about all the people who come here on student visa's then miraculously disappear.
> 
> Was one girl on my uni course in the late 90's from Nigeria, she lived in halls with us, next minute her husband from nigeria was in halls with her also, next minute she vanished without a trace.
> 
> This must happen loads dodgy passport etc/ she couldnt be brainey enuf to do a law degree. The lass was dense and could barely speak english.


Yeah that happens massively..and is well annoying...these people get here on student visas and than disappear..well basically they disappear and dont go back once their visa expires...than live here as illegal immigrants and this has further knock on effects


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Xeonedbody -
> 
> I didn't understand it either for a very simple reason ... it didn't make sense.
> 
> Now, be a good boy and try not to get yourself banned again for your obnoxious and offensive views.


try again with a brain connected perhaps? LMAO!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

xeonedbody said:


> Try reading it again with a brain connected perhaps? hahaha


You're not here to debate and it seems like you are the only racist in this thread. I can't be bothered with you.

Just incase nodody saw it, xeonedbody was banned for saying how much my mother likes being raped by black cocks a couple of weeks ago.

It's because of idiots like yourself that these threads end up getting locked.

Why not ask Allah what he thinks about your statement?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You know, we could always just stop buying kebabs. Personally i haven't had a curry since 9/11.

Seriously.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

KRS said:


> You're not here to debate and it seems like you are the only racist in this thread. I can't be bothered with you.
> 
> Just incase nodody saw it, xeonedbody was banned for saying how much my mother likes being raped by black cocks a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha you're so hilarious...seroiusly....hahahaha


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

xeonedbody said:


> hahahahaha you're so hilarious...seroiusly....hahahaha


Are you denying it?


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Come on guys chill. Peace. :beer:

We all bleed the same colour blood.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Come on guys chill. Peace. :beer:
> 
> We all bleed the same colour blood.


x2 guys..being keyboard warriors isn't going to achieve anything...


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i was born here, but indian roots myself.

i agree to some extent, some freshies from india can be a bit dirty, but the ones i've known are ok.

ne1 notice that when u go 2 an rnb/hip hop nite, its always asians and blacks??

when u go to a dance nite, its always whites.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

orange86 said:


> i was born here, but indian roots myself.
> 
> i agree to some extent, some freshies from india can be a bit dirty, but the ones i've known are ok.
> 
> ...


Yeah its been like that for time though. I dj all over and i would be shocked to find a group of blacks or asians appreciateing what i play. Dont get me wrong theres a few but not alot!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

orange86 said:


> i was born here, but indian roots myself.
> 
> i agree to some extent, some freshies from india can be a bit dirty, but the ones i've known are ok.
> 
> ...


Being single I thought i'd try Salsa dancing, you know to meet fit ladies. So I tried the Tango classes... ffs all gingers innit

:lol:


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

jabbawoki said:


> My blood is boiling listening to this thread, I am not racist and don't give a monkeys @rse what colour someone's skin is. My favorite place to eat is an absolutely awesome curry house near where I live and I know all the staff personally as well as having friends and work colleagues from abroad.
> 
> Things that f*ck me off regardless of colour:
> 
> ...


*I think every country should do this I recon we would all ( every country ) be much better off then..*

And another thing im an imigrant myfelf as i stated in previous threads but dont you hate it when people go to another country just to make money and take it back to their country i mean yes i go back every now and again for holidays ( but i dont take my whole bank account and every posesion that ive worket here for) but so do millions of english and other people..

God its ****in sunny in greece....And the cocktails are wicked ...


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

???


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

orange86 said:


> i was born here, but indian roots myself.
> 
> i agree to some extent, some freshies from india can be a bit dirty, but the ones i've known are ok.
> 
> ...


I dont think so much the younger generations ... I mean im 22 ..

I listen mainly to hip hop / r&b and the clubs I go to are mostly mixed in a way so???

But I got to give reps to GaGa shes nuts..Shes got nice tunes..


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> ...In certain parts of the country you cannot say or display a sing saying Merry Christmas as it offends so you have to say Seasons Greetings - what a load of b*ll*cks....


What a load of claptrap. I have heard this myth restated over and over yet no evidence is ever provided, and the people repeating it never seem to think to question its veracity.

I would love someone to give me a specific example of where this is so. I would be more than happy to go there and say merry christmas just to explore what punishment I would receive.

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Joshua said:


> What a load of claptrap. I have heard this myth restated over and over yet no evidence is ever provided, and the people repeating it never seem to think to question its veracity.
> 
> I would love someone to give me a specific example of where this is so. I would be more than happy to go there and say merry christmas just to explore what punishment I would receive.
> 
> J


Unfortunatley **** like this does happen. After living in hounslow nothing, and i mean nothing would suprise me!

Problem is decisions like this are being made by white councillers who think that they will win public popularity. Its easy to say ring and complain etc, but trust me, when you do, there is never anyone at the end of the phone who will take responsibility!

There would be no point in saying merry xmas there unless you scremed it in an eastern european language anyway because nobody would understand you! :cursing:


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

I havent had time to read all the posts but has anyone mensioned benefits yet ??

Theres so many children that need help out there but thay still give taxpayers hard earned cash to some dip**** that cant get of his ass and do something ....


----------



## jabbawoki (Feb 10, 2008)

Joshua, check your facts mate: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2006/dec/08/religion.communities


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> Unfortunatley **** like this does happen. After living in hounslow nothing, and i mean nothing would suprise me!
> 
> Problem is decisions like this are being made by white councillers who think that they will win public popularity. Its easy to say ring and complain etc, but trust me, when you do, there is never anyone at the end of the phone who will take responsibility!
> 
> There would be no point in saying merry xmas there unless you scremed it in an eastern european language anyway because nobody would understand you! :cursing:


I say it anyway my friend and althought im only 90 somthing kg i look biger so they usualy dont say nothing !!!

My half brother is south african but he thinks hes eastern european for some ****ed up reason ( id dont get along with him ) and ive nearly punched him a few times bcos him and some of his dump friends speak polish if they are around sometimes partly bcos half of them cant speak english!!!! and partly bcos they want to dis you behind ur back cos they havent got the balls to do it in ur face,,,, ****s..


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

Is it just me or this thread has evolved from a racial to a cultural thread ???


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

alex, whats ur ethnic origin?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I locked this thread because we are getting too many reported posts on this.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/62252-warning-new-zero-tollerance-rules.html


----------

